# Cherub or Oscar II or...



## Rortyfan (Jul 29, 2016)

Dear all: a quick inquiry. After 12 years of faithful service-despite-neglect, my Silvia has given up the ghost (almost... more later). After spending more time than I ought I came up with the following choice for a replacement: Cherub or Oscar II. I produce mostly cappuccinos and lattes with Americanos and espressos in 3rd and 4th place (about 4 a day). I don't want a new hobby, just reliable drink-making. So,

1. Cherub or Oscar II in absolute terms?

2. If Cherub in 1, is the price differential worth it (the cheapest I see is around £529 for the Oscar; £781 for the Cherub)?

3. If Cherub in 1, would the OPV/Pressure switch modifications to the Oscar that Elektro offer tip the balance (takes the price to £612)?

However, I see that the Sage DB unit is now available for around £850 (in a ghastly colour, admittedly...). Since that's pretty close to price of a Cherub,

4. Cherub versus Sage DB?

Finally, the option of getting my Silvia fixed! Would the options above improve my quality of life (narrowly construed) or should I

5. Keep faith with the Silvia and get it repaired (if so, where: I live in London)?

Finally:

6. Any obvious omissions? I can't in all conscience go up a price-bracket.

Thanks in advance for reading this and for any advice folk are willing to offer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sage ... It has alot of user friendly functions the other machines don't have . Quick warm up-built in timer - rock solid temp.

Caveat - opinion based on friends user experience- brief spell with an oracle - and functions listed .

Any will need a decent grinder tho . What do you have at the mo


----------



## Rortyfan (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks. I still have the Rancilio Rocky that came with the Silvia--also 12 years old!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rortyfan said:


> Thanks. I still have the Rancilio Rocky that came with the Silvia--also 12 years old!


Perhaps due an upgrade ? You have at least changed the burrs ?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

@jamster may be well positioned to help out here... Having moved from a Cherub to the Sage DB.

(You won't hurt mine or Kevin's feelings btw).


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks @UncleJake and give my regards to Kevin!

Kevin, @Rortyfan, is a Cherub... formerly owned by me and now in the care of @UncleJake. As you can tell, we both have a lot of fondness for Kevin. The Cherub is the type of machine that oozes proper old-fashioned British manufacturing prowess. It is built like a tank with industrial parts. It works superbly and if - god forbid - it ever doesn't work, well it uses proper parts that any commercial espresso machine repairman in the UK (or Italy, for that matter) would recognise. A Kevin or one of his brethren is a handsome addition to any home.

A machine like that is a hobby though - or rather an art that needs to be mastered. It takes a long time to get the grouphead to optimum temperature, and as a heat-exchanger requires you to get good at sequencing your flushes and shots. At weekends I had great coffee, but it didn't work for me for my morning espresso; I was rarely organised and focussed enough to do it properly. And the sour shots it created when I got it wrong were a kicker.

The Sage DB, on the other hand, has no name. It sits on our counter looking very much like all of the other kitchen accessories that we have. In an effort to pretend to be sane, none of those have names either (Kevin was special). The DB is not unattractive, and its pretty well built, but it just doesn't evoke emotion. Like other consumer appliances, there's every chance that it will break at some point and then I will be at the mercy of Sage having a stock of whatever bespoke part has broken.

However, every morning, I have a great cup of coffee from the DB. Quick, no fuss, and extremely tasty. I'm miss the romanticism of owning a proper espresso machine, made with proper parts that can be traced back half a century, but am happy with the DB and would recommend it for a casual coffee lover.


----------



## Rortyfan (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for the considered reply. I suspect my attachment to the Rancilio falls into the category of 'romance'; and I likewise appreciate the idea of a relatively pain-fee production process. I just quake somewhat at the initial outlay for the Sage and--accepting its anonymity and likely limited durability--wonder if the Oscar would be the compromise candidate (at least it's not red--or needn't be, at least).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All should make great coffee . Perhaps go the Oscar and look at a decent second hand grinder upgrade


----------

